# Well, I did it, I did the Breathe Right strips



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I might be jumping the gun a bit, but I think he's done teething. He does have a stubborn baby canine that has become buddies with the adult canine, but the adult it all the way in. It's only the one ear that will fall in the afternoons, so thats all I had to do. 

I bought some Breathe Right strips and some Liquid Band-aid. The first time I put them on, he got them off because he was running around & playing. The next time I did it while he was sleepy, so during his nap they dried really well. 

That was yesterday.... this morning they are still on! 









(this was actually taken yesterday) 

I'm not sure how long to leave them in though?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Leave them in until they lose strength or get wet and yucky. Looks good!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I might be jinxing myself, but this morning I noticed the strips were barely holding onto anything, so I took them out. It's 2:00 now, well past the time of the day where the ear would usually fall (it would stay up in the morning and then fall during his noon nap and stay down the rest of the day)... his ear is still standing tall!!! I even peeked in at him during his nap on my bed (his new comfy spot) and his ear was up while he was sleeping!!

Like I said, I probably jinxed it, but I'm crossing my fingers anyway that 2 days of the strips was all it needed.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww, he looks like so Shepherd-y!

Fingers crossed that it has helped!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd go ahead and put another set of strips in and keep the ears supported for a bit longer.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

No input about the ears...but I have to say that HE IS GORGEOUS!! I absolutely LOVE his coloring!!!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

bocron said:


> I'd go ahead and put another set of strips in and keep the ears supported for a bit longer.


You think so? Hmmm. Ok, I'll do that. He's napping again so it's a good time :wild:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I did put them back in, as you suggested. They lasted until that night when he took them out in his crate overnight. I never put them back in after that. 

His ear has been up ever since! I guess maybe they just needed that little umpfff


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! Both ears up makes him look like a real man!

Are they still up?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, as tall as ever


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yayy! They were just lazy before, huh? Lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would honestly take him in very soon if that puppy canine is not out. 

The root can get infected and damage the adult root and it can misalign the canine. 

Voice of experience (Doggie braces weree $700 in 1998-but the tooth was going into the roof of the mouth) but I guess the alignment is a non issue if the canines are all in but the baby root could still fester and caust an infection of the adult tooth. If it not out the root is not likely resorbed and if you yank too hard you could break it off under the gum.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I would honestly take him in very soon if that puppy canine is not out.


It came out on it's own!


----------

